# Is Music Interesting to You?



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I always feel like an outsider on this one, everyone seems so into music, even if they don't listen to it all the time when they do it has such a powerful effect on them. I do enjoy music, I really like music with piano solo's in them, the piano is my favorite instrument, but aside from listening to music while I drive I never have it on. I have never really cared much for it, and could probably go without it and not really even notice.


So how important is music to everyone?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I enjoy music very much. When alone I prefer silence but things are rarely silent around me so I listen to music. It helps me focus my thoughts. Aside from when alone I listen to music whenever I travel for the same reason.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

For me a life without music is not worth living.


----------



## djdoodoo (Jan 3, 2010)

Music is great. It's not so interesting that I will follow it up with research etc, unless I think a band is really great but I enjoy listening to new music so I can have a large selection of songs of which I know I'm going to enjoy fpr if I make a playlist etc.

Right now as I'm typing this I'm listening to music, I also like to sing along to certain bits of the songs, it's just makes a place more homey, makes you more approachable as its a topic of discussion most people know about and you can relate to people with.

It's just a connecting tool between people. For isntance you can ask someone to lend you a cd of their favourite band to increase your knowledge of music and to see what you think of their taste in music.​


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Im obsessed and a completist which can be frustrating to find rare stuff, I have 2100+ albums and I make lists of my favourite albums for each year dating back to 1990. I don't listen to as much music from before then but I'm working on it. I also enjoy researching the background of bands and how they are sometimes connected to other groups etc.

Current album obsessions = Silversun Pickups - swoon and Leaves - we are shadows.
Best concert = Sigur Ros takk tour. Fav genres = shoegaze, lo-fi, post rock, indie rock & neo-psychedelia.
Fav album of the 00's = The Aliens - luna.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

djdoodoo said:


> ....It's just a connecting tool between people. For isntance you can ask someone to lend you a cd of their favourite band to increase your knowledge of music and to see what you think of their taste in music.​


I believe a persons taste in music speaks volumes about who they are personality wise, sadly I must admit it's one question I ask new people I meet to figure out what they are like. Not to say I find people that reply with "oh lots of stuff" or "whatevers on the radio" to be uninteresting but it sure makes it a challenge


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

Love all types, from yodeling to mainstream to punk rock to classical to Celtic to Indian folk.
No words is OK, no English words is OK, simple melody just to highlight the words is OK.
Couldn't live without it.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I love music, and while I listen to it constantly I don't actively search for anything new or turn on my ipod when I'm not in the mood. I sometimes don't even listen to nit even when it's o, since I let my thoughts wander off into unrelated things.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I love music. Couldn't live without it, but unlike most people, I don't think it drastically effected by my mood. I can listen to the same music that I do when I'm happy when I'm sad and vice versa.*


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I can do without it, but I *love* and breathe it, so I tend to miss it if it's not around enough. It affects me in many ways and so it is a source of inspiration. I also tend to look for new things and I'm into a variety of genres, both old and new.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't live without music. Sometimes I feel uncomfortable if there isn't some sort of music/noise in the background. I'm always searching for new bands and songs, and I love comparing my music tastes with that of my friends. I've recently started going to concerts, and I love the energy there. 

I think one of the reasons why music has become so important to people is sheer exposure. You hear it on the radio, in stores, on tv, in the movies. It's around you even if you don't go looking for it. I guess it has just become a part of us (or most of us. No offense to you, RighteousRob.)


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

yep.. i am definitely an outsider on this subject.. I'm 26 and recently took music advice from a 16 year old =(


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

When I'm not listening to music, I'm either playing the piano (if that can be constituted as 'not listening') or having a song run through my head involuntarily.


----------



## MICHELLE (Dec 27, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I always feel like an outsider on this one, everyone seems so into music, even if they don't listen to it all the time when they do it has such a powerful effect on them. I do enjoy music, I really like music with piano solo's in them, the piano is my favorite instrument, but aside from listening to music while I drive I never have it on. I have never really cared much for it, and could probably go without it and not really even notice.
> 
> 
> So how important is music to everyone?


hmm... people prolly only seem really into it because, its a general thing, Music is a great ice breaker.. You know!! Personally, I LOVE MUSIC.. Mostly RnB and Hip Hop, But I love anything with a beat!! I gravitate toward anything Musical.. Singing, Dancing, Preforming!! I love it all..

I think you the first person I have seen to make a statement like that!! .. hmm... You prolly would notice it if it was gone, There has to be a song that you just love, or has sentimental meaning.. 

I think Music Livens up a party, is great to clean the house to, and is a great relaxing resource!! Music is life.. Well to Some!! lol


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I do find music at certain times can be the only thing to stop me from overthinking, but it can be a rather uncomfortable feeling at the wrong time for me


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I do find music at certain times can be the only thing to stop me from overthinking, but it can be a rather uncomfortable feeling at the wrong time for me


Me too, music is sometimes the only thing that stops me from over thinking and just freaking out. But when someone else's music (That I don't like) is up loud and I can't get away from it, I feel claustrophobic and panicky. I absolutely hate it! That's the main reason I never go to clubs or dances.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*i love music!*


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I really enjoy music, but I only play it when I'm in the mood.

I love music. But I don't play it 24/7


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I know someone that doesn't really listen to music or watch tv. I thought it was a little odd because I think music is great...but to each of their own!


----------



## Priskilla (Apr 23, 2010)

Music isn't a necessity for me. I usually only listen to music to calm my emotional instability, like when I'm depressed or too energetic.


----------



## sakurasora (Mar 12, 2013)

the music can heal your pain, understanding your feeling,.. er.. well music are really interesting and truly abstract... add up if you truly understand the meaning of the lyric


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

There isn't a day that goes by where I don't listen to music!
I don't have my badge in my signature from mypersonality.info.

But here it is! And I scored way high on Musical Intelligence.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Music has always been something that I've held close to my heart, but it wasn't until three years ago that I had the courage to embrace my talent for singing and take vocal lessons. I feel as if it's an escape for me from everyday life, and I love singing, and learning new songs and arias. It's strange because most of my family, including my parents work in the medical field, but I've never been naturally talented or passionate about math and science. Instead, I was the creative one who excelled in English class, Creative Writing, and vocal lessons. My expressions flowed freely on paper and in music. However, I think that I'm more passionate about music than writing. Now my only dilemma is career choice. I thought the best way to go would be to become an English teacher. Yet, I don't spend half as much time on it as I do with music. I don't really write for entertainment in my free time, but I do practice singing. I'm just worried that pursuing a career in music won't have enough opportunities. I can't play the piano very well because I was born with mild Spastic Hemiplegic Cerebral Palsy, which effects my right arm and leg. I can only play the piano with my left hand. If I can't teach music, then I would want to become an opera singer, but that job outlook is so competitive and strenuous. What if I don't get hired with a career in vocal music, or make enough money to support myself. Besides, I don't want to disappoint my family with my career choice, or downfall.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

The music of my teenage years puts me in an emotional high. 80s New Wave and Punk.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

Doesn't really matter to me. I don't activity look for new music, I pretty much stick with late 90's country or any popular angry girl rock of the indie persuasion


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

I love music, but I'm not nearly as learned in genres and artists as some of my friends. I don't often actively go looking for new music, but I do appreciate the music that comes to me.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Any source of information in the raw is interesting to me. That is really how l think of music, like data.

Music and TV do require the least effort on the part of the recipient and so can be seen as 'lazy', but l can't imagine life without having something to passively reflect on.

Anything that takes you out of your own mind and lets you experience something unrelated to you, it has been reading, music and certain series for me, predominantly. l wish it could be world travel but l don't have those resources.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Not really. I'll put some background music on, but I don't actively seek out new music. I mostly just listen to soundtracks or music my friends listen to a lot, since I can relate them to something.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Music is very important to me, although I'm not like some people who say they would die without it. There are times when I get busy with other activities so I don't listen to it as much, I'm a one-track-mind person and I like to focus on one thing at a time.

Mostly I prefer re-visiting my old favorites and examining their songs in great detail, but there are periods when I'm intensely searching for new music. Honestly my taste isn't really that diverse and there's a lot of music that gets on my nerves.

Music I like does have a pretty powerful effect on me, especially music that I consider to be "nostalgic." It can also help me feel better if I'm feeling emotionally down, so it's definitely useful for me.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Personally I love music, but I don't have it playing all the time. I like to really be paying attention when I'm listening to it, rather than just having it as background noise. Sometimes that's nice but a lot of times I like quiet. As a kid I used to sing to myself almost all the time, but my mom didn't have music playing all the time, so I was also used to quiet. 


I think some people like the sensory stimulation (while they may or may not be particularly excited about the actual music), whereas others (possibly HSPs or Introverts) can find it tiring or distracting to have it playing all the time even if it's music they like.

I also think having music on all the time is something people get used to, or they get used to not having it. 

For some music seems to be an escape from the world around them, especially if they're listening with headphones - they can more easily ignore other things going on or people who might want to talk. 

Some people also find music is a way to deal with their feelings. Music may express emotions they don't quite know how to express themselves, or it can help counterbalance a feeling they don't want to be stuck in.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

YES. As Nietzsche said, life would be a mistake without music. Listen to it at least two/three hours a day.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

I love music. It's basically inspired me to express my creative side through art by drawing or creating mashups (i.e. connecting one song to the next through lyrics, and key/BPM).


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Music is everything to me.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Yes, but the poll was hard to answer, because I fell between both yes options. I love music, but I don't spend every moment I can listening to it, mostly when I'm in the mood to (cause I do other things too, like gaming), but I do seek new music.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Is music interesting? It's like breathing oxygen!


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Music is the only emotional outlet I have. Its part of my life.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes, I do actively listen and search for music. It's my biggest distraction from work.


----------

